# Existem palavras ''não existentes'' no português?



## jonathantm92

If "Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa da Academia Brasileira de Letras" says the word "okay" exist in the Brazilian language, would you believe it?
I'm telling you, what OLPABL says isn't important, because what really important is the people vocabulary, what if you say a word that "do exist" under OLPABL but no one who you talk to, can understand it...?


----------



## Jabir

jonathantm92 said:


> If "Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa da Academia Brasileira de Letras" says the word "okay" exist in the Brazilian language, would you believe it?
> I'm telling you, what OLPABL says isn't important, because what really important is the people vocabulary, what if you say a word that "do exist" under OLPABL but no one who you talk to, can understand it...?



Ah, tá, quantas pessoas você conhece que sabem o que significa... sei lá... "dirimir"? Mesmo assim você acha na literatura...
Ou mesmo quantas pessoas você acha que sabem o que é uma Variedade Topológica Homomórfica? Quer dizer que isso não existe? Todo matemático formado sabe o que é... Pff, nos poupe!

Além do mais, respeite os irmãos portugueses... o Brasil não é o único país falante desta língua!


----------



## jonathantm92

What really exist are those words that's used by a people's vocabulary, even if it's rare to hear someone talk. but if a word is never said, almost no one knows and furthermore it already has a substitute word of that. It's really not important.
The OLPABL isn't a kind of vocabulary law that must be followed, the people's vocabulary doesn't work so.


----------



## Alentugano

jonathantm92 said:


> What really exist are those words that's used by a people's vocabulary, even if it's rare to hear someone talk. but if a word is never said, almost no one knows and furthermore it already has a substitute word of that. It's really not important.
> The OLPABL isn't a kind of vocabulary law that must be followed, the people's vocabulary doesn't work so.



Oh really? não confunda fatos com opiniões. E isso daí é claramente a tua opinião, de factual tem muito pouco.


----------



## Jabir

Seguindo sua lógica, Jonathan, você se contradiz claramente ao dizer que "não existe tal palavra em português brasileiro", porque se formos por essa linha de raciocínio, não existe "português brasileiro"... Por exemplo, a palavra "biscoito" não existe no português falado em São Paulo, assim como "bolacha" não existe no português do Rio de Janeiro. Ou mexerica, bergamota e tangerina que denominam a mesma fruta, cada termo em cada estado... Ou "tu" que é usado no Sul mas não é usado em São Paulo... ou a árvore ipê que chama ipê no sudeste e chama pau-ferro no Acre... 

Então deveríamos falar de "português paulista", "português carioca"... e blablablá...

Ainda poderíamos subdividir ainda mais... "português paulista da classe A e B", "português paulista da classe C", "português paulista de matemáticos"...

Além do mais, sua primeira afirmação foi de que "oiço" não existe em português... O que mostra que você não conhece porra nenhuma dessa língua e acha que ela se limita ao seu vocabulário cotidiano...

Em suma, suma.


----------



## anaczz

Você conhece a fundo os diversos falares brasileiros? Sabe o que é galalau, alcatifa,  alguidar,  bergamota,  soga e coisas assim? Essas palavras existem sāo faladas no Brasil, estāo dicionarizadas e aparecem no volp, enfim, isso é português. Se é questāo de preferência, quando nāo conheço a palavra, prefiro basear-me no volp e num bom dicionário a basear-me na opiniāo de alguém que nem sei que pito toca e que tem a possibilidade de ser limitada ao vocabulário do grupo sócio-geográfico a que essa pessoa pertence.
Por acaso, ouço as palavras "oiço e oiça" quase diariamente.


----------



## jonathantm92

anaczz said:


> ouço as palavras oiço e oiça quase diariamente


Only now you told it, should have shared it with us before. 
If in your region the people talk so, it's alright.


----------



## jonathantm92

Jabir said:


> Além do mais, sua primeira afirmação foi de que "oiço" não existe em português... O que mostra que você não conhece porra nenhuma dessa língua e acha que ela se limita ao seu vocabulário cotidiano...


I'm telling these affirmations for having many Portuguese natives of others countries as friends, so that's why I say that some words in _Brazilian Portuguese _don't exist (but when I say it, I mean *to not pay attention in a specific word* that's not used by a people of a country, so, saying _it doesn't exist_ in that place means that's not important to know it on that specific place)

But right know the* anaczz *has said "ouço as palavras "oiço e oiça" quase diariamente", as he already told us in his place the people use those two words, so I think this discussion is over.

It was my pleasure


----------



## Vanda

Acho tão engraçado quando as pessoas dizem que uma tal palavra não existe, se o simples fato de a repetir já é sinal da existência. Pode ser gíria, pode ser regional, pode ser antiga, pode ser lusa, pode ser uma corruptela, pode ser o que for, mas existe. O que acontece é não ser reconhecida gramaticamente ou na norma culta da língua, mas isto não a torna inexistente. E foi assim, proibindo os índios de falarem a própria língua, que os descobridores acabaram com mais de 1000 línguas tupi-guarani. Este apego ao que ditam alguns (escritores, gramáticos, pessoas influentes, etc) tem um nome: mais uma ferramenta de discriminação social, apenas! Como cientistas, devemos examinar as palavras e não condená-las. Um cientista não nega uma doença que ''não existe'' porque ele não a conhece, porque a ciência ainda não viu nenhum caso dela; ele vai procurar, pesquisar e se possível descobrir a cura. Linguística é uma ciência também, ao invés de culparmos a ''pobre palavra'' como não existente, como cientistas da palavra deveríamos é ir procurar as raízes, usos, seja lá o que for e classificá-la de acordo com o uso. Por isso a maioria dos dicionários trazem: xx (formal); jjjj (informal), lllll (gíria), pppp (vulgar), etc. E se conhecemos tanto assim a nossa (não minha, não sua, não dele) saberemos em que ocasião e se queremos ou não usá-la. Simples assim! 

edit: Quis escrever este desabafo -faz tempo que o quero - porque os brasileiros têm esta longa discussão que nunca acaba sobre palavras ''não existentes''.


----------



## jonathantm92

Vanda said:


> *Acho tão engraçado quando as pessoas dizem que uma tal palavra não existe*


That's because you had understood in the literal meaning of "_don't exist_", if you'd have paid more attention in the context and not in the literal meaning, could understand it.
Let's just say it was my fault


----------



## anaczz

Talvez porque você andasse, como agora, escrevendo português com as palavras em inglês.


----------



## jonathantm92

anaczz said:


> Talvez porque você andasse, como agora, escrevendo português com as palavras em inglês.


I didn't understand what you mean.


----------



## Jabir

Ela quis dizer para você parar de escrever em inglês num tópico onde só falantes de português estão participando...


----------



## anaczz

Era só uma provocaçāo, pois você está, agora, numa conversa apenas entre falantes de português e continua a escrever em inglês, embora use a estrutura de linguagem do português.
Nāo que eu nāo faça o mesmo; é uma forma de tentar conversar com que nāo fala português e tem o inglês como primeiro ou segundo idioma, além de ser também uma forma de aprender o inglês, sempre que eles nos corrigem. Na atual conversa, nāo vejo muito sentido.


----------



## Guigo

Interessante. Tenho um amigo, que sempre que vai fazer xixi, diz: "com licença, vou _mictar_". Não achei essa palavra em qualquer dicionário, mas seria perfeitamente cabível e aceitável. Se não está dicionarizada, pior para o dicionarista que não conhece o meu amigo!

Obs.: creio que o iniciador deste fio está treinando seu inglês.


----------



## FFonseca

Eu entendo que a solução é simples: em se tratando de normatização do uso do português no Brasil, o VOLP deve ser referência e todo neologismo não excessivamente anômalo (do estrangeiro ou por adaptação cultural) deve ser incorporado a ele. Logo, o VOLP se adapta (como a língua se adapta) e os problemas se extinguem.


----------



## Vanda

jonathantm92 said:


> That's because you had understood in the literal meaning of "_don't exist_", if you'd have paid more attention in the context and not in the literal meaning, could understand it.
> Let's just say it was my fault


Pode ter certeza que entendi, sim. Veja a quantidade de posts que tenho aqui no fórum. Já vi de tudo aparecer, de todos os modos, de todas variantes mais conhecidas, e sei exatamente do que estou falando. Sempre que aparece alguuém novo, eu tenho que rezar uma cantilena até que os novatos aprendam que ninguém sabe tudo, que há mais língua portuguesa debaixo do céu do que sonha a nossa vã filosofia. E todos os dias, nós que estamos aqui há séculos, continuamos a aprender algo novo sobre nossa língua que só existe/é conhecido/é usado nesta ou naquela região. O meu discurso não é sobre aquele assunto que deu origem aos comentários, meu discurso é uma reflexão sobre tudo que dizemos e vemos aqui desde que o fórum português foi criado. Damos boas-vindas a todos que querem partilhar este tipo de conhecimento e aprendizagem conosco!

Edit: adorei o idioleto, Guigo!


----------



## caelum

Existe em português uma tradução pela palavra inglesa _troll_? 

Não há uma razão para ter esta discussão porque é baseada totalmente numa ignorância intencional. O único jeito no que alguém pode dizer que não existem certas palavras é se não fizer uma busca tão fácil no dicionário. O fato que há palavras que não são falado coloquialmente quer dizer nada neste caso. As pessoas falam barbaridades diariamente! Se a gente basear as línguas só no que está falado, que pouco uso terão, né? Só será capaz de falar sobre as coisas que se vêem num dia para outro.


----------



## Jabir

Existe, caelum, "trollxa"


----------



## jonathantm92

Jabir said:


> Ela quis dizer para você parar de escrever em inglês num tópico onde só falantes de português estão participando...


Thanks, I got it...
I keep speaking in English, because everyone in this forum know it or at least study it, but the Portuguese only some people know it.
This is just my reason, nobody has to follow it.


----------



## anaczz

Nāo sei se isso é verdade... A maioria das pessoas que frequentam este fórum sabe ou está aprendendo português. De vez em quando, aparece um que nāo sabe nada de português, mas quer saber. Afinal este é um fórum de "questões sobre português ou traduções entre português e qualquer outra língua, exceto espanhol".


----------



## caelum

Como estudante de português, digo que é muito melhor ler as comentas na língua que aprendo. Não se aprende muito lendo sempre em inglês.


----------



## jonathantm92

caelum said:


> Como estudante de português, digo que é muito melhor ler as comentas na língua que aprendo. Não se aprende muito lendo sempre em inglês.


Gostei!! Você é um estudante determinado, e já está em uma fase avançada do Português. Vou sempre falar em Português com você


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> Nāo sei se isso é verdade... A maioria das pessoas que frequentam este fórum sabe ou está aprendendo português. De vez em quando, aparece um que nāo sabe nada de português, mas quer saber. Afinal este é um fórum de "questões sobre português ou traduções entre português e qualquer outra língua, exceto espanhol".



Falando do meu caso, cada vez mais eu percebo o quanto ainda não sei do meu idioma. Se eu me fosse limitar a querer aperender ou achar apenas que é importante aprender as palavras que mais se usam e/ou a linguagem informal, creio que já teria deixado de frequentar este fórum. A linguagem coloquial é muito dada a modas. O que se usa hoje, amanhã já não. Mas, para verdadeiramente aprender o básico, a estrutura-base da língua a gente tem de aprender quanto mais, melhor. Palavras que se usam e palavras que já se usaram ou palavras que se usam aqui e não em outra região (e vice-versa) permitem-nos obter um melhor conhecimento da língua e de como ela evolui. E um maior domínio da escrita e da fala, claro. Já viu se nós tivéssemos que usar sempre as mesmas palavras, só porque essas é que são as mais usadas na nossa região? Os livros iriam transformar-se em coisas muito monocórdicas e aborrecidas. E o que seria da poesia? A língua também é criatividade e diversidade.


----------

